# a question for extreme owners..



## HeatherN (Aug 31, 2012)

what kind of undertones do you see in your giants' scales? when i was pulling the shed off Tarot today, i noticed green tones on his back and tan on his head. then when going over my pictures, i noticed some more evidence for the blue undertones i thought i was imagining earlier. its easier to see on pictures when hes in the shadows. in person, you can see it in the sun. i had nothing blue near him to reflect the tones, and the grass reflects yellowish.

you can see several tones, though theyre very very faint in this pic
[attachment=4996]

dont seem to be any blue tones here
[attachment=4995]

seemingly white, no?
[attachment=4997]

but then you see these
[attachment=4998]
[attachment=4999]

are they reflections/shadows?
[attachment=5001]

seemingly, no, as those are here, and still the blue in the same places
[attachment=5000]


----------



## Dana C (Sep 1, 2012)

Heather, you are shooting pictures in the grass which will affect the colors, especially white of anything in the grass. Also if you have a haze filter on your camera that will also have an effect. Also remember that an extreme is not really a subspecies. It is an Argentine B&W and because of it's heredity, can and exhibit scale / skin colors from it's linage.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 1, 2012)

_I don't see any blue tones. In the first pic the beige coloring around certain spots will get whiter as he grows and sheds then turn to a cream color. Other than that it's just the sun, light, reflections and the natural iridescents in their skin. With pics, lighting and angles always affect color._


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't see blue tones at all either, just shadows. Also the grass can definitely reflect easily off white, or lots of things reflect. Like the other day when my sister was standing near a red door outside, her hair reflected red tones off it. 

Also if you notice, in the pic you said "seemingly white" he isn't in the grass, where the others you think he looks blue he's in the grass.

It'd look like this if he had blue tones (pic not mine, found on tegu forum) this is a blue tegu btw
http://i48.tinypic.com/25ivvxj.jpg


----------



## Carnicero (Sep 1, 2012)

hey Heather after reading this thread I went home and checked my guy out real close and took a few pics. I noticed reddish brown spots around his rear legs and blueish around his head and shoulders. Or is this blueish color im seeing his green fading away? sorry the pics arent the greatest I used my cell camera. Kimbo was right under his basking light when i took these so this is the clearest its going to get

[attachment=5004]
[attachment=5005]
[attachment=5006]
[attachment=5007]
[attachment=5008]


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 1, 2012)

Carnicero said:


> hey Heather after reading this thread I went home and checked my guy out real close and took a few pics. I noticed reddish brown spots around his rear legs and blueish around his head and shoulders. Or is this blueish color im seeing his green fading away? sorry the pics arent the greatest I used my cell camera. Kimbo was right under his basking light when i took these so this is the clearest its going to get



It looks to me like it could just be the green fading away. Mine has that as well although he's still slightly more green since he's only 6.5 weeks.


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 1, 2012)

i realize an extreme is the same species as a black and white, but were not sure about blues, thats why i was confused. carn, yours look like the same kind i saw, except the spotting looks like the same way the brownish green spots leftover on Tarots head look like.his neck looks the same as mine though, very light undertones. it may be the yellows faded out before the blues, or the shadows, or whatever. my eyes are notorious for playing tricks on me, and i was also sick when i looked at them last, so maybe i am just seeing things. i do remember being confused about seeing the blue in the sunlight when he was basking, but it never showed up in a picture. what i saw looked more like the neck of the posted blue pic, not that wonderful cyan head coloration.

im very nearsighted, so as of right now, on this laptop, when im looking at the screen, my chin is lined up with the edge of the trackpad on a 13" air. lets me see a lot of detail though! thats what i like about nearsighted-ness. when you look at something right in front of you, the details remain. /endtangent


----------

